# Kangertech Tanks - Point To Ponder



## DougP (16/9/15)

Guess I am the leader of posting debatable and controversial threads so here’s another one..

I am the proud owner of 3 Sub Tank Mini’s.

These mod kits come with the optional OCC factory supplied coils.

Now here’s the thing..

You buy the coils in packs of 5 (be it 1.2, 1.5 or 0.5 ohm coils). When you open these packs you will (almost guaranteed) find at least 2 coils that are faulty. By faulty I mean once you start using them they give dry hits or leak like hell. As for people saying just poke holes into juice holes.. Yeah right.. 8 out of 10 times it’s a sure way to create a nicely flooding coil.

Now before I get a flood of people asking me if I have primed coil correctly before using them by putting drops on wick and doing some small mouth hits first.. The answer is yes, yes and yes again.

Now here is where it gets interesting. I have trolled numerous forums including eciggsa, vapehaven, vape underground and other forums in the USA and Canada. If you search for all threads relating to the Kangertech tanks and problems with dry hits/flooding on OCC coils you will literally find hundreds of posts on this and an overwhelming number of people posting the same general response of … “Throw away the coil and try another one”. We had same problem. You will also see that on average people are posting that in a pack of 5 coils they have on average 2 dud coils per pack.

What’s pretty clear here is the almost defacto response of : don’t bother throw it away and move on..

Now let’s take this a bit further..

Take a person using this mod that does not revert to building their own coils and faithfully goes out and buys his/her pack of 5 coils. On average you pay R50 per coil. So if every time this person buys a pack of coils and throws out 2 coils that would be R100. This now means this person has 3 coils left. If a coil on average lasts a week this person will need to buy their next pack 3 week into month and the cycle repeat its self. On this assumption this person would be literally tossing out:

R100 per month X 12 months = R 1200 a year on bud coils.

If you were to look down at your right hand right now and open it you will see that it’s empty. You could have been holding a brand new Mod in that hand with that money you have thrown away. Imagine a IPV4 or XCub or a new Sub Box Mini.

The question up the line is:

How do you claim back for this? Firstly you have no way of proving the coil was faulty when you bought it. The poor vendor definitely can’t afford to merely hand out new coils for free to everybody that brings them back as I assume he has no recourse. So the mind-set is merely: throw away and buy another one or build your own coils.

Based on this if we did a simple number crunch:

2 faulty coils per person times 2000 packs of coils sold a month by all vendors in South Africa.. (very conservative) then you have R 400 000 thrown away by consumers every month and R 4.8 million a year.

This means Kangertech (based on above conservative calculation) would be making R 4.8 mill on sales from something that is faulty and cannot be used. Image if you were to calculate this globally..

So next time we shrug your shoulders and toss that new burnt coil in the bin maybe we should think about what we are losing out on (look down at hand again) and what the manufacturer is gaining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Coco (16/9/15)

DougP said:


> By faulty I mean once you start using them they give dry hits or leak like hell. As for people saying just poke holes into juice holes.. Yeah right.. 8 out of 10 times it’s a sure way to create a nicely flooding coil..



Having just spend 30 minutes trolling for "Subtank leaking posts", this made me smile. Nano is fine, neither of my 2 Minis are, leaking like crazy via the airholes. Nanos give me a more muted flavour, so I prefer the Minis. Rock, meet hard place. Nope, no RBA, just stock coils.

If/when they get this sorted...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

Smile ... Why...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

@ coco
For interest how many faulty coils have u had

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (16/9/15)

Strange I have subtank no leaks and I must have been lucky with the coil... on the other hand I have an aspire triton which is leaking like an iceberg struck ship.. it's soon to be returned...


----------



## Coco (16/9/15)

DougP said:


> @ coco
> For interest how many faulty coils have u had



O, boy, too many... I even had the bright idea of trying out the OCC Ni coils - had a 40% working hitrate on those.


----------



## MJ INC (16/9/15)

Coco said:


> O, boy, too many... I even had the bright idea of trying out the OCC Ni coils - had a 40% working hitrate on those.


Wow you seem to have a lot of bad luck with coils. Who do you buy from and are the coils 100% genuine? I know there's a shed load of third party Chinese sellers shipping out counterfeit mods, tanks and coils.


----------



## Silver (16/9/15)

DougP said:


> Guess I am the leader of posting debatable and controversial threads so here’s another one..
> 
> I am the proud owner of 3 Sub Tank Mini’s.
> 
> ...



@DougP, you are right that dud coils are a major problem

I dont have much experience with the subtank mini coils but have gone through plenty basic (1.8 ohm) "old Evod" single coils. I still use them today. In one pack of 5 coils I had, ALL of them were faulty. Some measured 3 ohms on the ohm meter! I must say i have been lucky more recently, maybe 1 dud in 10. But there are still duds. 

It never ceases to amaze me how they can have such bad quality control. I guess that it has to do with the speed at which they make these things and that people are prepared to pay for the odd dud. 

Thats one of the reasons I mainly vape on custom coils.


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

@MJ this is not a thread to even try and point fingers at vendors in any way. Just to put your mind at ease.
I buy from reputable vendors who I assume get stock from reputable wholesalers.

I actually created this thread to see for myself just how many people on here actually have got a dud coil/coils.

In defence of both vendors and consumers I don't think any of us actually know if we are going to have a dud coil or not.

I honestly don't know if the manufacturers know.. I assume there is a mechanical production line churning out thousands of coils. How they would quality check each coil I don't know. It's also difficult because you can't test first to quality check it..






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MJ INC (16/9/15)

DougP said:


> @MJ this is not a thread to even try and point fingers at vendors in any way. Just to put your mind at ease.
> I buy from reputable vendors who I assume get stock from reputable wholesalers.
> 
> I actually created this thread to see for myself just how many people on here actually have got a dud coil/coils.
> ...


Not trying to point a finger at a vendor as I've seen online Chinese wholesalers selling coils, tanks and mods as originals with the packaging looking identical down to the holograms and the scratch off original marking's. I was hoping it was more a case of fakes rather then a 40% failure rate on a product which is astronomically high


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

Let's be practical here
I build all my own coils and based on experience I kinda know that they should be fine but the real test comes when I fire it up. 
In mass production of these coils I think it would be almost impossible to quality check every coil..

My research over the last 2 days has been jaw dropping when you do some numbers based on what you see and realise that we talking millions here in consumer wastage..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

@MJ...
See silver's post above...
5 out of 5 coils..
This is exactly what I wanted to highlight.
5 dud coils 250 rand later and nothing you can do about it cause you have no recourse..
Take it over a year and there you have it.. The equivalent of a brand new xcub or smog mod lying in the trash 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

@MJ go troll a bit and you will be shocked to see the numbers
What is really scary is that nobody has done a single thing about it.
What boggles the brain is that the manufactures are making millions and millions in profit selling items that don't work and consumers are collectively paying millions for something that they can't use..
This thread was to show that when you have a dud coil you simply throw it in bin and buy another one.. In the bigger picture you have say like 1 million people doing the same

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ INC (16/9/15)

DougP said:


> @MJ go troll a bit and you will be shocked to see the numbers
> What is really scary is that nobody has done a single thing about it.
> What boggles the brain is that the manufactures are making millions and millions in profit selling items that don't work and consumers are collectively paying millions for something that they can't use..
> This thread was to show that when you have a dud coil you simply throw it in bin and buy another one.. In the bigger picture you have say like 1 million people doing the same
> ...



I personally like aspire tanks, they have a great reputation and I've never had a problem with them but if the failure rate is as high as your saying why do people buy them? In any other business a failure rate of 40% would see your company fail


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

MJ I'm not saying anything..
the people on the forums are saying..
My comments on here are purely based on my observations browsing forums and talking to people...
And you gotta look at this in context..it's not a 40% failure rate in their business its a possible 40% failure rate in one small part of the business their massed produced coils..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (16/9/15)

I deal with this issue quite often lately, and almost invariably the amount of suction applied is not correct for the wattage and/or airflow setting. It is something that became especially prevalent with the new 'sub ohm' atomisers, the large juice inlets and wide airflow being the main culprits.

Keep in mind that these coils work on the concept of negative pressure, which is created when you suck on the atomiser. The difference in pressure between your suction and the amount of air allowed in via the air inlet holes creates this negative pressure which, in turn, sucks liquid from the tank into the coil. At this point negative pressure starts building in the tank section which prevents a flood of liquid spilling into the coil. As soon as you stop sucking the pressure equalises and a certain amount of liquid is sucked back into the tank, usually accompanied by a bubble or two of air into the tank. (Contrary to popular belief no atomiser ever has a state of vacuum much beyond the period where suction is applied.)

A defective tank usually has one of two problems. The tank part allows air in while suction is applied, check the tank's o-rings for evidence of this, or, the chimney or base does not seal properly on the coil. I have never seen an 'out of spec' chimney or base on a subtank and the o-ring seals here come with the coil so they are effectively always new.

Here are my recommendations for a leaky subtank mini, which if I may add, has resolved the problem for many of my clients. These may not apply to the thread op but are relevant to any person new to a sub tank.

Open the leaky attie, remove the coil, rinse the base (and blow out excess water), wipe the coil and blow through it to remove excess e-liquid .. preferably into a basin for easy cleaning.. reassemble.

Open the airflow, set your mod to +-25W for the 0.5 Ohm or +-15W for the 1.2/1.5 Ohm coil.

Press the fire button a split second before you start sucking, allowing the mod to pre-heat the coil slightly before the liquid starts seeping in.

The more closed your air inlets are, the less suction you apply. If you are new to large coil tanks just start of by sucking gently, period. There is a natural tendency to suck harder because of the wider drip tip, don't. Try and keep the inhale even.

Release the fire button a split second before you stop sucking to drain off excess vapour, which otherwise condensates and collects at the bottom of the coil.

Rules of thumb:

Don't use the 1.2/1.5 Ohm at 25W, don't use the 0.5 Ohm coil at 15W.
If you use a more closed airflow setting, don't suck as hard.
Higher wattages require more airflow.
Be careful not to accidentally block the airflow with your fingers.
Keep the liquid level above the coil's juice openings, enough to ensure they are covered even when the mod is tilted when used.
50PG/50VG liquids can exacerbate the problem.
If you burn the wick the life span of the coil gets reduced, break a new coil in gently. With new coils give it a few 'drags' before hitting the fire button to saturate the wick. A 'drop in the top' also works but is less effective, imo. This is even more important now that most coils are fitted with 'organic cotton'.
Once a new coil is performing well, further experiments in higher power/airflow and increased suction can be applied.

Dry hits is something I rarely hear complaints about now with the VOCC coils, unless it's a 1.2/1.5 Ohm being run at high wattages.

From my perspective, from someone who tries to engage with customers about the products they use, dud coils should be few and far between.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Informative 3 | Useful 1


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

@jakes..
Very good and informative post..
In your opinion are you advocating that these "dud" coils can then in most cases be traced back to user or equipment problems

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco (16/9/15)

DougP said:


> @jakes..
> Very good and informative post..
> In your opinion are you advocating that these "dud" coils can then in most cases be traced back to user or equipment problems



1. Open OCC coil by breaking little foil
... prime etc.
2. Screw into tank
3. wtf, it doesn't fire?
4. Check on ohm meter
5. Oops, dud.

My experience with Ni coils. At least 1 a pack goes that route. At least another one in a five-pack that doesn't produce anything or close to anything.

0.5, 1.2 & 1.5 coils - much greater success. (No RBA's for me, old age make tiny rebuilts not worth the effort)

As for leaking, can point to all my other tanks & subtanks and show no issues, yet they persist with the STM (not the Nanos with the same coils, those seem to be leak-free in my grubby paws). Yes, people do run these too low, suck too hard, don't prime, don't break them in, etc. But just shouting 'user problem' doesn't (always) ring true.

(And yes, your advice echos what everybody says about the STM, been through again and again and checking if I missed anything - coils and tanks are originals, local vendor with brilliant standing)


----------



## DougP (16/9/15)

I did say this would be a controversial post..
Had no and have no intention to start a consumer versus retailer war here

I merely wanted to point out What clearly seems to be a big eye opener..
But I have to side with Coco I do build my own coils and like to see myself as someone who knows something about vaporing. In my case the dud coils I got where definitely manufacturing duds. I inspected them under a magnifying glass and could clearly see problems with wicking.
In one coil the vertical coil was actually bent completely to one side and on another one there was a chunk of wicking completely blocking the center of the vertical coil.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS (16/9/15)

I can comment here based on my relative lack of experience, I have only used about 4 or so packs of coils and have never had one not read properly from memory. Occasionally I have had flooding and then perceived leaking due to overpriming on a new coil. Maybe just lucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (16/9/15)

I never had a dud coil.Have gone through about 4 packs in the last year.Not one dud in Nickel or Kanthal.

Not with the old type or new type.

I never prime my coils.I just let it stand for about 10 minutes.

I still enjoy the old type coils and just Fluff the coil a little with a needle from the outside.

That have also always worked for me on the old coils.

Start any coil at 15w and work slowely up.

28w is all you need on those coils max.Unless you want to go through them quickly and waste them.


----------



## Yiannaki (17/9/15)

DougP said:


> Guess I am the leader of posting debatable and controversial threads so here’s another one..
> 
> I am the proud owner of 3 Sub Tank Mini’s.
> 
> ...


I have just caught up on this whole thread!

Firstly... what a super post and well written.

This is definitely an issue that has affected so many of us, and as you said, people just shrug it off and swap out the coil. 

My experience with the kangertech subtank coils has been terrible as well!

2 out of 5 kanthal coils have been duds, and I have had even worse experiences with the nickel coils. Having gone through two packs, 6 out of the 10 were duds.

Bottom Line : I will NEVER purchase kangertech coils again. I will always rather rebuild. 

The problem lies in the fact that this is not something that everyone can do, nor is it something everyone wants to do. I am sure many would just like to pop in a coil and vape without hassle.

The question is... how can this issue be addressed with Kangertech themselves?


----------



## JakesSA (17/9/15)

DougP said:


> @jakes..
> Very good and informative post..
> In your opinion are you advocating that these "dud" coils can then in most cases be traced back to user or equipment problems
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I would say that if the resistance is way off or does not read at all, its a dud and are grounds for a refund. If leaking is a constant issue then one should be looking at the way the coil is used, if reasonable investigation shows that the tank is not at fault.

It is often assumed that because it's a pre-built coil, it should always just .. work .. for everybody .. but if you consider the mechanics at play here that cannot be true. Some folks take to it like a fish to water and practically never have problems, for others it's a constant irritation, for the rest of us it has a learning curve. The alternative is that some people are just more likely to receive dud coils, is it a kind of bad coil luck?

Think about it, these tanks are immensely popular now, ubiquitous almost. How did they become like that, advertising on the TV, Google adwords, sly product placements in high end Hollywood productions? Not that I've seen, which leaves word of mouth mostly, so if leaking and faulty coils were a pervasive issue, would anyone recommend them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (17/9/15)

At the time of writing this post I had, and still have no intention of creating an issue about this..this has merely been a post of ponder based on chatting to people with sub tanks and hearing the same comment..
Had a dud coil and threw it away and fitted new one..
I guess if every faulty coil had to be closely inspected and tested it could go either way, user problem, defective tank or actual faulty coil..
Because the item of value is so small and one doesn't have the time or experience or even equipment to analyse the problem it's far easier to toss it.
Let's be honest how many of us who have a problem coil will jump in our car and drive back to our vendor for them to look at it. Never mind the people who buy via courier service.
What is just interesting is that when you put a rough monetary value on this based on number of people posting about faulty coils it becomes millions we talking here




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco (17/9/15)

JakesSA said:


> It is often assumed that because it's a pre-built coil, it should always just .. work .. for everybody .. but if you consider the mechanics at play here that cannot be true.
> 
> ...
> 
> Not that I've seen, which leaves word of mouth mostly, so if leaking and faulty coils were a pervasive issue, would anyone recommend them?



Excellent points, 1 thing can never be for everybody.

It is precisely why I steer all newbies away from Kanger STM, despite common 'wisdom', even around here. Make no mistake, when they work, they are some of the best, but when they don't - I don't gamble with the cash of others.


----------



## JakesSA (17/9/15)

DougP said:


> At the time of writing this post I had, and still have no intention of creating an issue about this..this has merely been a post of ponder based on chatting to people with sub tanks and hearing the same comment..
> Had a dud coil and threw it away and fitted new one..
> I guess if every faulty coil had to be closely inspected and tested it could go either way, user problem, defective tank or actual faulty coil..
> Because the item of value is so small and one doesn't have the time or experience or even equipment to analyse the problem it's far easier to toss it.
> ...



Not an 'issue' at all, I think this is a good discussion and an important one to have. 

Perhaps as a vendor it may appear that it's in my best interest to defend a product, but in reality it is not. If any product has, on average, negative feedback I stop selling it, finish and klaar. Selling bad products is bad business and more importantly may ruin someone's vaping experience, sending them back to the stinkies. I am however saying that evidence from my viewpoint is quite to the contrary. I also have had returned to me a few sub tank minis because of leaking problems and having followed the procedure mentioned earlier found all of them to be working in line with their capabilities. Some of them did have some badly abused coils though.

I am not denying that this is a commonly discussed issue to be found on forums either but the problem with forums are that they are, generally, places where people go to discuss problems, it's not like people have a tendency to go on a forum and post: "I put in another coil today and it works fine." Add to that a component of overzealous brand (and method) supporters and the odd troll and you have a lively 'discussion'. I am not referring to this thread btw just the nature of forums in general.

I contribute to this thread only so that perhaps the average guy/gal doesn't just accept the 'it's a dud coil' excuse, which has become so prevalent, but also considers other possibilities. It may save 'em a good amount of money in the long run.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

Coco said:


> Excellent points, 1 thing can never be for everybody.
> 
> It is precisely why I steer all newbies away from Kanger STM, despite common 'wisdom', even around here. Make no mistake, when they work, they are some of the best, but when they don't - I don't gamble with the cash of others.


Interesting point @Coco. What do you steer them newbies to?


----------



## Coco (17/9/15)

Andre said:


> Interesting point @Coco. What do you steer them newbies to?



For me, recommending something is a case of -

1. I would actually use it daily (bonus points if I do)
2. It is problem-free (leaks, coils getting stuck)
3. It has not too much jiggly-bits (I cringe going directly to VW and/or TC - enough to worry about starting off)
4. It is upgradable to the next level without too much issues
5. It doesn't break the bank

Currently the closest for me currently is the iJust2 kit. Some caveats -

1. I suggest getting at least one 1.8 ohm coil (Aspire) with it to try as well
2. Make sure they know they need extras if/when they find the sweetspot
3. Actually, I lend one of mine to get them to try first
4. Most vendors are stuck on the Subbox trend, so only a limited number of places to go to

So not perfect... eGo One is not bad either (I have 2 in circulation), not quite as "problem free".

EDIT: #6 on my personal requirements - I have not just used it for a day or two...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (17/9/15)

Just to pee against the wind.. I have had my subtank for 3 weeks... have bought two coils first one lasted 2 weeks which is still OK I just changed it because it seemed wrong to last that long.. second one is a week only. .. 0.5ohm at 30 watts... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (17/9/15)

Nick said:


> Just to pee against the wind.. I have had my subtank for 3 weeks... have bought two coils first one lasted 2 weeks which is still OK I just changed it because it seemed wrong to last that long.. second one is a week only. .. 0.5ohm at 30 watts...



Makes sense, not all are bad all the time 

Actually worked it out today on OCC coils, good thing is that I'm somewhat obsessive and keep writing stuff down. This is my cost/per coil for me on the various types, i.e. price * totalcoils/workingnumber. (Working at a cost of R50/coil). These are my experiences, I've probably been lucky on some or very unlucky on others.

Ni - R71.43/coil (30 total)
0.5 - R56.76/coil (42 total)
1.2 - R50/coil (5 total)
1.5 - R50/coil (3 total)

0.5's are a bit funny - I used these almost exclusively on the V1-pissing-like-a-firehydrant-tank release. V2 STM is better, not perfect, better.

EDIT: My obsessiveness makes me changes coils weekly, no matter the mls of liquid I put through it. Yes, it is a waste - hence having some larger numbers than I should have had and probably throwing away more good money.


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

Coco said:


> For me, recommending something is a case of -
> 
> 1. I would actually use it daily (bonus points if I do)
> 2. It is problem-free (leaks, coils getting stuck)
> ...


Awesome, thank you. I have thus far recommended the Subox Mini kit from HRH's personal experiences and what others have been saying on here. But I would like to be able to give an alternative too - also from a costs perspective. Am going to try yours to experience it first hand. Would it be too much to ask for links to the iJust kit and to that Aspire coil so I can buy same? Yeah, the eGo One is certainly not problem free - why I am very excited to try your option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (17/9/15)

I sitting in corner watching this post since I got my butt kicked earlier by jackssa.
Never gonna troll again..

 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco (17/9/15)

Andre said:


> Would it be too much to ask for links to the iJust kit and to that Aspire coil so I can buy same? Yeah, the eGo One is certainly not problem free - why I am very excited to try your option.



Not an issue, options are good, not everything works for everybody. Choice is good.

The Vape Shop carries the iJust2 kit. However atm, they are out of stock on the kits (I swung past there today), but they have the tanks in stock. eCiggies carries the kit, tanks & batteries. I have seen these at other online vendors, really cannot recall who has them, but could scratch around and update. (Vape Decadence is one, they seem to have stock)

Available coils are - 0.5 Melo, 0.3 iJust2 (this is what it comes with) & 1.8 Aspire. (0.4 Aspire, etc. also does the trick - those sizes are pretty standard)

EDIT: And... if I need to recommend Kanger, the Nano it is, those are problem-free in my experience, well, apart from using the same coils which may be an issue 

EDIT2: Update eCiggies (they are in-stock there) as well as Vape Decadence.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coco (17/9/15)

DougP said:


> I sitting in corner watching this post since I got my butt kicked earlier by jackssa.
> Never gonna troll again..



Want my EVOD numbers over 2 years? I promise I did better than Silver


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/9/15)

mmmm, I still use mine a little (have a lot of great pieces so it doesn't get the time it deserves)

I believe in being upfront about recommendations, there is no perfect device.

I've got 2 subtanks mini's the original single slot one and the dual slot one. I run these at 13.5W with the 0.5ohm stock coils. and have gone through 15ml+ per day on them, for days on end, and they've been solid performers.

So far after about 20 or so coils i've not had a dud, that is probably fools luck. However, I have noticed that even with a brand new coil, if you let the tank sit on its side for a day or 2 it'll leak.

My only real complaint about the subtank mini, and this is an obscure one. If you vape them heavy for 2 days, on the third day you have to wash the base out, else you get condensation leaking everywhere.

All things being equal though... I'd recommend a Goliath V2 by UD instead of the Subtank Mini. 

Excellent pre-built coils, and a super easy rebuildable deck.


----------



## Andre (17/9/15)

Coco said:


> Not an issue, options are good, not everything works for everybody. Choice is good.
> 
> The Vape Shop carries the iJust2 kit. However atm, they are out of stock on the kits (I swung past there today), but they have the tanks in stock. eCiggies also carries the tanks only. I have seen these at other online vendors, really cannot recall who has them, but could scratch around and update.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Coco. Is this it: http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-ijust2-sub-ohm-kit/ ?
Coils - there are so many with Aspire in the name here. Which will work please?


----------



## Coco (17/9/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks @Coco. Is this it: http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-ijust2-sub-ohm-kit/ ?



Indeed. As well as http://eciggies.co.za/eCiggies_Kits/Eleaf-iJust2-STARTER-KIT-2600mAh

Comes with 1 x 0.3 coil, the Melo 0.5 works, as does the Apire coils, e.g. Atlantis-compatible (some newbies like them - I like MTL, but find the coils too restrictive) - http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Clearomizers/Aspire-Triton-5PACK-COILS-Kanthal-1.8ohm

I hand out the kit to try with a subohm and Aspire coil to find the sweetspot. Make no mistake, the STM kit does better in 'have it all in the box'.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/9/15)

DougP said:


> I sitting in corner watching this post since I got my butt kicked earlier by jackssa.
> Never gonna troll again..



hahaha, @DougP, no need - it's a dialogue and we all have opinions. @JakesSA is one of the most chilled and more helpful guys around, so you might just be a bit sensitive. As a vendor, he is definitely not in this game to take everyone for a ride, but I'm sure he's had his fair share of problems to deal with and sort out.



JakesSA said:


> I contribute to this thread only so that perhaps the average guy/gal doesn't just accept the 'it's a dud coil' excuse, which has become so prevalent, but also considers other possibilities. *It may save 'em a good amount of money in the long run.*



That says it all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (17/9/15)

I know having a little stab at him in jest

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (18/9/15)

Heh no worries, I have come to realise that vaping is also introducing a lot of people to forum life for the first time, which is really why I made that statement. 

That iJust2 does look like a nice battery, the only reason I won't recommend it is because of the increased likelihood for some people opting for an upgrade rather quickly after purchasing one, same as the Joytech eGo jobbies. Nothing more embarrassing for me than someone coming back two weeks after selling him an eGo One saying he should have bought a so and so. Feels like I failed somehow.  Not that it happens every time but still ..


----------



## DougP (18/9/15)

@jakes
Been an interesting discussion and really enjoying your contribution from a vendor side..
One also learns when posting on these forums never to take things personally and also to respect people's contributions even if you disagree with it.

That said I have put on a crash helmet and my favorite troll tee shirt and will now search for ..
Why vendors don't print disclaimer/warning labels on the packs of coils they sell..

 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/9/15)

JakesSA said:


> Heh no worries, I have come to realise that vaping is also introducing a lot of people to forum life for the first time, which is really why I made that statement.
> 
> That iJust2 does look like a nice battery, the only reason I won't recommend it is because of the increased likelihood for some people opting for an upgrade rather quickly after purchasing one, same as the Joytech eGo jobbies. Nothing more embarrassing for me than someone coming back two weeks after selling him an eGo One saying he should have bought a so and so. Feels like I failed somehow.  Not that it happens every time but still ..




I don't think you should count that as a failure. You're a great vendor. 

I know for myself my tastes change every week  I call it pigeon syndrome, an attraction to shiny new things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (19/9/15)

Wow this post is exactly what I needed. 

I've had my subox mini three weeks now and have countless leaking issues. After numerous coils (4) I'm glad to to vaping. I almost went back to the stinkies out of fustration. 

From I read it's just better to build your own coils. 

I will giving it a bash for a first time this morning, wish me luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coco (19/9/15)

Chilli said:


> I've had my subox mini three weeks now and have countless leaking issues.



@Chilli there are some good pointers in here to minimise leaking.

1. Follow @JakesSA advice on cleaning the base (His post is really good and summarises the common wisdom for the STM out there)
2. Make sure to prime properly when refilling
3. Don't let it lie on it's side overnight or for expended periods
4. Don't let it stand upright overnight, I turn mine around (My addition, I found this helps me)
5. When building, make sure you have enough wick (too little = leaking, too much = burnt)

As I've said numerous times (despite me being in the anti-camp), they are great little devices, just not as problem free as I would have liked.

Share your builds when done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (19/9/15)

How do I explain.....it's making clouds but the flavour is not as "crisp" as before. Is is the wick or the coil?


----------



## Coco (19/9/15)

Chilli said:


> How do I explain.....it's making clouds but the flavour is not as "crisp" as before. Is is the wick or the coil?



Not sure for the STM, the RBA is very small for my old eyes, so when I build I use big decks like the Velocity, i.e. I can see and my clumsy fingers fit. 

There has been some builders in here like @n0ugh7_zw so I'm hoping they would chime in with your STM build.

Congrats anyway


----------



## DougP (19/9/15)

Chilli if you willing to make a trip to the northern suburbs I can take you through a coil build session...
I have three off these devices in daily use and churn out all my coils for them..
Once you see how to do it once you will be sorted going forward

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DougP (19/9/15)

With regards to leaking this really it's not the norm.
Few other little points..
Remove coil.. Wash bottom base thoroughly under hot water (part where air vents are) Now screw in coil first till tight then screw base back on mod.
If you screwed base onto mod first then coil you will see that although coil is tight it's actually not because center pin is a fraction longer. Always remove tank from mod when you put in me coil.
Lastly when filing tank don't fill to height higher than where the paint starts on chimney
It's about 4 mm


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (19/9/15)

Best coil for these 
26 g kanthel
7 wraps around little blue screw driver
Should come in at 0.6 ohm
Vape at roughly 16 watts

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (19/9/15)

Here is link to other thread we chatting about coils..
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/15123/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DougP (19/9/15)

Lots of into for you on coils there

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilli (20/9/15)

@DougP 
I unfortunately don't have a RBA so have reverted to using a spare coil I found in my box. It's a 1.5 ohm Commercial coil. 

The crisp taste seems to be better. I'll need to go get a RBA. 

So far so good....no leaks


----------



## Chilli (20/9/15)

Any advice on how to remove the tank to try clean it?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/9/15)

Chilli said:


> Any advice on how to remove the tank to try clean it?


Carefully, especially if you do not have a spare glass. I turn it around whilst trying to pry a nail in between the glass and the top part of the metal. Once it releases, it can be carefully slid off the metal.
Do not try to pull the glass off straight away, as you will likely snap the edge off if it suddenly gives. Those seals can hold on quite tight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Coco (20/9/15)

@DougP seems it is not just a ZA thing - https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...anyone_noticed_an_increase_in_bad_kangertech/


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

@Coco..
When I wrote this article I based my pondering on looking at some of these overseas forums to..
I stand by what I said..
Somebody is making millions out of this..
Sadly it will remain this way..
Look at that forum and do the numbers..






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

And I'm sorry but you can't brush this off 100% on user ignorance or incompetence I don't buy that. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

And so it continues..

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/15234/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

Sorry JakesSa but at some point you gonna have to maybe conceed a little and wonder if this is not possibly a real problem.. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coco (20/9/15)

@DougP I do agree with you 100% - I have seen their quality go down a lot in the last 3 years (more or less since then I've been 100% on Kanger devices & coils). I still really like the company and for myself have learnt to live with the bad stuff I get. Chances are that the alternatives are even worse 

It doesn't make it ok, I think it is just a reflection of what we've learnt to deem 'acceptable' as vapers.


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

I realised quickly how this would pan out after I tossed my 4 th coil in the bin.
Didn't even bother taking it back to the vendor because firstly the time and effort for the 50 rand wasn't worth it and secondly I realised that if I did take it back to vendor I would have as much chance of getting a free replacement coil as peeing against a waterfall because I would be given a 1000 reasons as to how and why the coil is not the problem but me.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## kelly22 (23/9/15)

Subtank mini seems to leak if the centre post of the rba has come unscrewed even a little so always jus stick the smallest micro screw driver through the base of the centre post and tighten and also the drip well at the base should be dry before putting the tank together 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLongTwitch (23/9/15)

I am sure I'm not the only one that has noticed the batch numbers on the STM and coils;
If anyone has recorded the specific numbers/letters/bacth No.s of the bad coils/tanks it could be useful info.

For interest sake RBA decks, every coil and tanks (deck and tank-top) all have a letter and/or number.
Mine are:
1st coil(0.5) : "5G"
2nd coil(0.5) : "5E"
My RBA plus is : "B"
My STM Base : "F"
My STM Tank-Top : "F"

It would make a lot more sense if the leaky batches have some correlation...

Just my 2c anyway.
and for the record mine has never leaked or given issues, both coils lasted 2weeks or longer easily.
(and I like the 0.5 VOCC @ 30w)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Misterty (23/9/15)

Sir you are not alone.

Myself and a group of friends (6 Kangertech Subtanks in total) have ALL experienced these issues...
But mostly with the new Vertical OCC coils not the older Horizontal ones.

Needless to say we have all moved to the RBA supplied with the tank.

Will never ever buy Kangertech replacement coils ever again, Biggest waste of money under the sun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (23/9/15)

DougP said:


> Best coil for these
> 26 g kanthel
> 7 wraps around little blue screw driver
> Should come in at 0.6 ohm
> ...


@DougP. My exact build. Excellent 0.6ohm. I vape about 20ml then re-wick. Works out cheap. Only downside when building coils, my collection started growing. D2,Billow v2 for second device, am looking for a third tank.....ai, but still better than stinkies.


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

@Petrus I suffered the same fate..bigger and better.. Now bought and building my own coils for Billow V2 (dual coil) and my latest addition..mutation X4 dripper also dual coil...
Dunno what next...
Have done vertical, dual, twisted, kanthal and nickel coils for all 3 of these devices..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

@Misterty I own 3 sub box's and love them..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilli (23/9/15)

Some advice please....
I finally bought a RBA and managed to coil and wick the bugger
My issue now is that it's not pulling smoothly, it's making a bubbling sound. What have I done wrong?


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

Turn mod on side open air vent full...
put finger over mouth piece section then blow hard into air vent with other hand behind the other vent..
If you get juice on hand then it excess juice that got into air vent system..
Try vape again


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

Its basically got flooded

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

After a few blows you should Not get juice blown out..
If you do then wicking to little and liquid is running into rda and down air hole..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

Also check that when you filled tank with juice you didn't drop juice down the centre chimney section..take a paper towel.. roll it thin and push down chimney from mouth drip tip side to clean any excess juice..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (23/9/15)

9 out of 10 times when you first starting building coils you will land up putting to many drops on coil when you prime it and the juice then runs down air hole and into air vent system..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilli (24/9/15)

@DougP.....you a boss !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (24/9/15)

@Chilli did u sort the leak

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilli (25/9/15)

@DougP 
yes thanks....
How thick do you cut your wick 3/4mm?


----------



## DougP (25/9/15)

Depends on coil diameter if it 2.5mm then about 4 mm

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (25/9/15)

Pull up through outta ring like bunny ears then cut about 4 mm above ring.. Flair open wick on each side and gently push down with tooth pick to cover juice holes.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

